# Advice about Honda 1332 TCD



## petersd (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello,

I have spent a fair bit of time (too much) thinking about which machine to get, or even if I need one. Was thinking Honda, then Yamaha, then about just using my existing ATV plow (has worked for several years). Well the Yamaha looks like a solid machine, supposed to be quieter, but the skids seem small and the controls weren't as natural to me as the Honda. And I just love the red paint.

So I am thinking about getting a 1332 TCD. The 928 is a great option, but for 25 extra pounds, 4 in and 4 hp. I think the 1332 will be great. 

So if the dealer still has one, I will likely be making a new purchase soon. 

So anything special to know about these machines? Ant tips of advice welcome.

So far I am thinking that I will get a set of heavy duty skids and mount them on the side of the auger housing. I also think it might be a good idea to remove the auger, and apply some never seize to the shafts (prevent any future corrosion issues).

For the auger gear oil, just pull the cover without tearing the gasket, then replace, top up to fill hole and go?

Also how will this beast be for light snowfalls? Just put the auger down and go? And hopefully the wife will be able to run the blower when I'm away.
For packed vehicle tracks, will these things dig down and get a few inches closer to the cement, as a plow just skids overtop once the tracks freeze?

Sorry for all the questions.
Thanks for the input. Will post up pics if I pick one up.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

As far as using a 1332 specifically...I've got nothing for you. 

As far as what you might have to do in the first year...nothing. Run it like it is. See what you like or don't like including the skids...

Maybe after the first winter or two, do the auger shafts with no seize...not something to worry about in year 1 or 2. Same applies to the auger gear oil...this is lifetime rated stuff...don't even touch it for a few years.

As far as owning a Honda snowblower... make sure it's mentioned in your Will...likely it's gonna outlast you and then your kids will be fighting over who get's it... Congrats if Honda is the way you go!


----------



## johnd (Nov 10, 2013)

After carefully considering both the 928 and 1332 I just purchased the 1332. As you point out 4 in and 4 hp seems worth a few hundred. The thing I can't figure out is what more this model offers over the 1132. I know Honda claims some improvements to economy and a few other features but they did not improve the performance ratings of 65 tons per hour and throwing distance of 56 feet. I wonder if that's just Honda being conservative. Anyone have insight to share?


----------



## petersd (Nov 29, 2013)

I think the only real difference is that they added 2 hp. Should throw the 'rated' snow with less effort I guess.

So how do you like it? Fairly easy to maneuver, quiet, live up to your expectations. 
Just trying to get a little more feedback before tomorrow. As when I get back from work, if the dealer still has one, I would like to take it home to try out.

Thanks
Daryl


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

johnd said:


> After carefully considering both the 928 and 1332 I just purchased the 1332. As you point out 4 in and 4 hp seems worth a few hundred. The thing I can't figure out is what more this model offers over the 1132. I know Honda claims some improvements to economy and a few other features but they did not improve the performance ratings of 65 tons per hour and throwing distance of 56 feet. I wonder if that's just Honda being conservative. Anyone have insight to share?


I can speak for the USA-spec models only...

The HS1132 was replaced by the HS1332 two years ago.

• The HS1132 has a 340cc engine rated at 10.7 hp, while the HS1332 has a 390cc engine rated at 11.7 hp. Some very clever internal changes to the 390cc engine actually worked out to better fuel economy; the 340cc engine would consume 473 grams per-kilowatt-hour, while the 390cc engine only burns 433. The HS1332 has an modified exhaust deflector for improved durability.

• The HS1332 has slightly taller handlebars. The HS1132 had a single-lever to control the throttle and choke, while the HS1332 has separate cables and controls. The HS1332 has an improved design for easier R&R of the shear bolt on the impeller (fan). The skid-shoes on the HS1332 are reversible.

• The HS1132 has an optional anti-icing kit, while it is included on the HS1332. While the kit is rarely necessary, it was decided to go ahead an put it on at the factory as it was frustrating to dealers and customers when a snowblower did have an icing problem and "...would not start or run in the snow!"

• The HS1332 has reduced engine noise profile due to a change in the engine-side pulley that allowed the engine to run at a lower RPM. The HS1132's engine runs at 3,600 rpm and turns the blower at 1,370 rpm, while the HS1332's engine runs at 3,250 rpm and the blower ramps up to 1,422 rpm.

• The HS1332 has an improved impeller shape that is more optimized to increase throwing distance (about +1 foot more)


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Robert, Are you saying Honda actually has engineers linked to customer reviews and adapting machines to perform better? That's just crazy talk
The '96 HS621 I picked up in the Fall is making me bend toward Honda. Solid build, ease of access to bolts and wear items, no black painted metal parts rusted yet (hello Toro, can you get some paint to stay for more than 2 years?). My only complaint is I know 3 whole people in the world (locally) that actually have a 2 stage Honda more than 5 years old, and all have had issues with the augers seized on the shaft or mini-shaft.


----------



## johnd (Nov 10, 2013)

I've only had mine a couple weeks here in central Mass. Still waiting for snow!!!


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

Anyone know if I can upgrade or purchase the electrical components for the TCD1332 to upgrade my HS1332 (american)

I would love to have the automation aspect for the snow shoot.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Rocktaco said:


> Anyone know if I can upgrade or purchase the electrical components for the TCD1332 to upgrade my HS1332 (american)
> 
> I would love to have the automation aspect for the snow shoot.


The electric discharge chute option is only available on Canadian models, and only Honda Canada dealers have those parts. The parts are not stocked by American Honda or available from any USA Honda dealer. Keep in mind, it isn't just a motor on the chute, but all the wires, plus the joystick controller, and I'd guess a different handlebar or console to support everything.

While the US-spec HS1332 use an extension-cord A/C starter, the HS1332TCD uses an on-board 12V DC battery for starting, and as part of the power system to drive the electric motor for the discharge chute. I will guess you'd need to have the full battery, coil, charging system, etc. to have a suitable power supply to run the motorized discharge chute, so probably very spendy to purchase and fit all those parts. 

There's also the electro-hydraulic auger height system, an hour meter, shear pin monitor, etc. and all these other devices may be integrated somehow into the overall electric system...

Link to the HS1132TCD here: Honda Canada


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

....I think I was one of the early 1132 purchasers... mine is round 12 years old now ...possibly 13. Basic maintenance only. It's a beast - has never let me down. The only criticism I have is that the "handlebars" have a little too much "give" ...this is a big machine - the bars should be larger diameter and/or thicker wall tubing. (Some day I will do this upgrade myself)


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The electric discharge chute option is only available on Canadian models, and only Honda Canada dealers have those parts. The parts are not stocked by American Honda or available from any USA Honda dealer. Keep in mind, it isn't just a motor on the chute, but all the wires, plus the joystick controller, and I'd guess a different handlebar or console to support everything.
> 
> While the US-spec HS1332 use an extension-cord A/C starter, the HS1332TCD uses an on-board 12V DC battery for starting, and as part of the power system to drive the electric motor for the discharge chute. I will guess you'd need to have the full battery, coil, charging system, etc. to have a suitable power supply to run the motorized discharge chute, so probably very spendy to purchase and fit all those parts.
> 
> ...


Shear pin monitor?

What does that look like? (the link does not provide any images)- just curious


----------



## petersd (Nov 29, 2013)

Well, Picked up a new 1332 TCD the other day. 
Its a beast of a machine. So far its seems good (is -28 C out today with a bit of wind brrr). Not bad to turn if you tilt the auger, then lift a little on the handle. Then around you go. 

Went through the deepest snow I had (top of the auger housing) and moved it no problem. Had to go snow as didn't want to push the new motor too much yet. 

Not as fast as the ATV plow in real light stuff, but is good so far and cleans the blown in sidewalk, its like a knife through butter. 
I'm sure it will get easier once I get used to the machine. 
Even got the first big of auger paint off. Came off the packed vehicle tracks onto the cement, so there are a few shinny auger tips now. lol

Got just over an hr. runtime out of the first tank. 
There machines sure don't rev very high. Seem from 0 to about 40% throttle is idle. Then a mid and full throttle isn't very much rpm. Just used to atv's and mowers I guess. These motors must be low speed torque monsters.


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I can speak for the USA-spec models only...
> 
> The HS1132 was replaced by the HS1332 two years ago.
> 
> ...




Just want to mention that one of the points made in the second bullet is incorrect. My HS1132 definitely has separate choke and throttle cables/controls


----------

